# Audi Q7 2010 Info



## Audi2010 (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any info about when the new Q7 is going to be available in the us. I heard that dealer will get a shipment sometime in august and the prices will be available July 15 does anyone have more info then that


----------

